# Costa Linda Beach Resort - Aruba



## gnipgnop (Mar 14, 2012)

Can someone please let me know where Unit B3018 is located.  Anyone have a layout of the property?  Thanks


----------



## siesta (Mar 14, 2012)

So it looks like you changed plans from palm to eagle beach.  

B3018 is building B, third floor. Which is beach and ocean view.






courtesy of resortmaps.com

This is a fixed week, fixed unit resort so you will almost always get the unit you exchanged into.


----------

